# Friends



## Cadet Dang (17 Nov 2004)

how long did it take for all of you to make frineds in you squad i just joined a few weeks ago and i still haven't made frineds yet?


----------



## Burrows (17 Nov 2004)

TRY!!! Talk to other cadets and lower rankers too...  Also learn how to spell...Frineds?  FRIENDS!


----------



## gt102 (17 Nov 2004)

lol, the first friend I made was from on right dresses I would rest my arm on a person... that lead to eventual talking...then semi friend..then friend...

So really look good, dont be an arse, Be somewhat eccentric (sp?) and like Cpl. Burrows said TRY!!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (18 Nov 2004)

Make sure there the kind of friends you want though. Even if your doing well if there slacking off and your always with them you still look bad. 
Regards,


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Nov 2004)

Armybois is right about that one. I was promoted to Mcpl at camp, and I found it was really hard to control my course mates and friends because I had been a course cadet with them. I knew how most of my friends felt about taking orders from staff and it was hard ordering them around because they were my friends and I guess friendship made it hard for me to discipline or control them.


----------



## Scott (18 Nov 2004)

I was recently promoted from lead firefighter to area manager, some guys don't like me now, tough for them, some guys say I haven't changed, some try to buddy up to me more now. I don't treat any of them differently. You have to remember that sometimes it's not you who has changed but the way your friends look at you. The guys that I have stayed close with all know that they can come to me for anything but also realize that should they fall out of line that I will be the first one to jack them up if need be. It hasn't been too hard, so far..........


----------

